# made the leap - HDS7 touch



## XChris1632X (Jun 12, 2013)

Now I'm scared. I paid $1500 with mounts for this unit and I'm having second thoughts. My biggest fear is that it won't help me catch 1 single fish. I have always been more of a river and cove guy and can tear the bass up in Michigan where I fish but Ohio is horrible for me. I have been out to alum 3 times this year and have caught 2 tiny small mouth to speak of. And they were both at the damn. I know the electronics can't catch them for me but I am having my doubts on what good I will see. If that unit puts my on a spot that nets me a handful of fish within the same 3 trips I would be ecstatic and call it well worth it but again, I am thinking twice.

Any tips to a first time user. The only electronics I know up until now is my 79.00 hummingbird that came with my boat in 2004 and I haven't seen one fish from any help it provides.


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

All your answers are here.

http://www.bbcboards.net/lowrance-garmin-sonar-gps/


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Check out the Dr. Sonar DVDs they will help out from setting up the unit to different settings used on the water and how to interpret what you are seeing. There are DVDs for specific models of depth finder just make sure you get the right one. They will help!!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The only way a good depth finder won't help you catch fish, is if you only fish the bank. And even then. a depth finder can help you identify areas that may be more productive than others. You're right in saying that a depth finder won't actually catch the fish for you. But it is an invaluable tool in helping you locate where they feed and hold throughout the day, and year. Especially on a lake like Alum Creek. And especially when fishing for smallmouth bass. Alum Creek is a structure fisherman's dream. It has it all. 

Before I go on, I'm sure you've heard or read the word structure used. You've also probably heard or read it used improperly. I've heard some people call stumps, weeds, or tree laying in the water, "structure". Those things are not structure, they're cover. Structure is a change in the bottom contour of the lake, (or river) and usually (but not always) involves a change in depth. Examples of structure would be drop offs, points, humps, flats, river and creek channels, just to name a few. 

An easy way to equate the two would be to compare a lake, to a house. Structure is the way the house is built. The layout of the walls, the halls, the stairs, the doorways ... basically travel routes. Cover would be the furniture in the house. Couches, chairs, tables ... places to stop and rest, to eat, to hide.

While on the topic of structure and cover .... there are obvious forms of cover and structure that have already been mentioned. But there are forms of each that aren't so obvious. Most people think of cover as an object, but a depth change, especially a rapid depth change can act as cover to a fish. As can a shade line, or a water clarity change. Some examples of not so obvious structure changes would be, the change from a mud to a sand bottom, or mud to rock, sand to rock, or a change in the size of rock from one area to another. Fish will use these kind of places as travel routes or feeding and resting stations. Your job is to first learn and seek out the types of places the type of fish you're trying to catch, use. And then to learn to identify them by interpreting what you're seeing on your screen. 

Just one more thing. Don't make the rookie mistake that I, and many others have made but maybe aren't willing to admit. Don't expect your depth finder to always show fish, because it won't. Even if there are fish in the immediate vicinity of the boat, it doesn't mean you'll always be able to see them on your screen. The water you're fishing in may be too shallow or too clear for the fish to stay under the boat as it passes over. Or, they could be just out of the coverage area of your sonar signal. There are also blind spots in sonar that are caused by objects in the water, or very abrupt depth changes. As I said ... just because you don't see them, doesn't mean they aren't there. 

It's not as hard as it may sound. The videos that were suggested will definitely help you learn the operation of your unit, and will help you interpret what you're seeing on your screen, but they can't replace actual time on the water. The more you use it, the better you'll get at reading it, and the more fun you'll have. 

Learn the fish you're seeking and the places they like to frequent, then learn the techniques to catch them, then use your sonar unit to find them. Trust me .... the first time you have a 5# smallmouth come rocketing out of the water on one of those Alum Creek drop offs you found with your new unit, you'll be happy as a clam.


----------

